# 72 Stingray



## schwinnguyinohio (Dec 11, 2020)

It’s just a rider , pieced together with Schwinn parts


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 11, 2020)

What is tire are you  running on the back? Looks beefy or is it the angle?


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Dec 11, 2020)

It’s a 36 spoke S2 with an aftermarket tire


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 12, 2020)

Another sweet old schwinn Ron !!!!!!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Dec 25, 2020)

.found the bike on YouTube, not the best packing but it made it


----------

